# Rare Museum Quality Original Schwinn Aerocycle Prewar Bike Bicycle



## tomsjack (Aug 26, 2019)

Rare Museum Quality Original Schwinn Aerocycle Prewar Bike Bicycle On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Museum-Quality-Original-Schwinn-Aerocycle-Prewar-Bike-Bicycle/133151896512?


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Pretty sure this is a CABEr.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Aug 26, 2019)

I hate to part ways with my Areocycle. If someone here is interested, I am open to partial trades and offers. It's a beauty! I have an extra front fender that will paint up nicely, better truss rods and pedals too.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 26, 2019)

PM SENT


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 26, 2019)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I hate to part ways with my Areocycle. If someone here is interested, I am open to partial trades and offers. It's a beauty! I have an extra front fender that will paint up nicely, better truss rods and pedals too.



PM SENT


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 2, 2019)

Did this bike sell yet or is it still available


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 2, 2019)

It’s still listed on EBay, but nowadays you just don’t know.


----------

